# Best processor under 5k



## Vickyrealcool (Feb 13, 2011)

Which is the best processor under 5k with highest Ghz and highest L1 L2 L3 cache memory. I like to know two answers one from Intel & another from Amd


----------



## desiibond (Feb 13, 2011)

Athlon II X4 645 for 5.7k approx is a great one to get. Inside 5k, check Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Feb 13, 2011)

And from Intel

Ok and from Intel?


----------



## sr26 (Feb 13, 2011)

Intel Core i3 Processor 550 3.2 Ghz Dual Core Processor With Hyperthreading - Model BX80616I3550 @5.7k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 13, 2011)

AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 4.7k~ is the best processor under 5k.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 13, 2011)

but you wont get l3 cache in any athlon II but you'll get it in phenomII.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Feb 13, 2011)

As per intel site i3 support HD graphics, flexible display interface, clear video HD technology, HT technology & virtulization. Does these all features present in athlon 2 X4 645. (L3 cache is also not present in 645, will 645 is future proof)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> but you wont get l3 cache in any athlon II but you'll get it in phenomII.



and please tell me how will that benefit him? 
l3 cache benefits mostly in cpu intensive tasks and at high clocks. 
athlon is a daily use not a high end chip. its meant for the general folk and budget gamers. its very future proof quad core. unlike phenom 555.



Vickyrealcool said:


> As per intel site i3 support HD graphics, flexible display interface, clear video HD technology, HT technology & virtulization. Does these all features present in athlon 2 X4 645. (L3 cache is also not present in 645, will 645 is future proof)



amd onboard graphcs are much better than intel i3 550. amd supports virtualistion(very common thing). 640 has 4 cores which are much better than intel i3's 2 cores with HT. and its very much future proof, dont worry. much more than i3!!


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 14, 2011)

^ the op had asked about highest amount of l1,2,3 cache so i informed him about it. i didn't say that athlon II is not future proof. i myself going to buy it !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

^^op is to be corrected here.


----------



## Vickyrealcool (Feb 18, 2011)

@ jas
are all 4 cores activated always,if no then how we get benefit from L2 cache as it clearly said that 4x512 means per core 512 kb. Same process for cpu ghz.If it is 3ghz then i get only 3 divided by 4 means 0.75 ghz only and not all programme are optimised for quad core.

Correct me if i wrong.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

AMD Athlon II X4 640 @ 4.7k [4 physical cores] (my suggestion)

Intel Core i3-530 @ 5k [2 physical cores, 4 logical cores]

Athlon II X4 640 performs nearly as good as Core i3-530 in games but much much better in multi-threaded applications. I'll take 4 real cores anyday.

And then 785G/880G motherboards for AMD processors have much better on-board graphics than the Intel IGP in Core i3-530.



Vickyrealcool said:


> Which is the best processor under 5k with *highest Ghz and highest L1 L2 L3 cache memory.*


Ignore Ghz and cache sizes. Just go for the 'best' processor.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

L2 cache is present with every core. It used to store instructions, data, from the memory, by the memory controller. As a read from memory is very very very slow as compared to transfers within a cpu, memory controller already stores data to be processed in cache and it is taken from cache for processing which is fast process. Memory controller continuously gets data from memory as the processing is going on so that cpu doesnt have to look for data in slow memory and finds it in cache. If data needed is avialable in cache its called a hit and otherwise a miss. 
Now a days l3 caches are also there. They help in cpu intensive tasks and high clock speeds.

AND NO THE SPEED IS NOT DIVIDED. Each core works at same clock. 

Its always best to be future proof. If u want to know dx11 can use all cores.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ Absolutely true. Thats exactly how a cache works. l2 cache is dedicated to each core of a multicore core cpu. L3 cache is shared by all cpu cores and are required only in cpu intensive tasks like cpu based video encoding and decoding.


----------

